# Trout recipes anyone?



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Got some fresh speckled trout filets today with skin on. I was thinking I’d either smoke them-grill them-or bake them I love pompano baked whole but not too sure about trout with skin -anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I’m a southern boy. I eat my fish fried in seasoned cornmeal.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Yea - with cheese grits and jalapenos on the side


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Captain PJ put a trout recipe on here not long ago but doggies if I can find it. May be in the inshore reports.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The best specs that I remember were grilled. I don't have a recipe but I did get a slight taste of orange. I am guessing it was soaked in orange juice with some oil and a few spices. Look online to see if you can find a marinade recipe.


----------

